# altima sometimes wont engage reverse



## allpr0h (May 23, 2009)

hi there

im pretty new to all this, but sometimes my girlfriend's car (altima 2000) wont engage in reverse.. like it does not "locks", makes no sensation it has engaged.. you know what i mean
then i can rev up to 4000rpm and ill only reverse at like 4mph

ive read on google it may be the "torque converter clutch solenoid"
what do you guys think about this?
also, if this is the case, is it an expensive job to do or the solenoid is accessible and i can do it myself?

thanks
nate


----------

